# Night lights in barn



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Does anyone leave a light on in the barn at night for the goats? I always leave a mercury light on at night, it's a soft blue light and it makes them sleepy but they can still see around. When our power goes out and there is no night light, they all freak out because they're so used to it being on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a couple of night lights in the barn. They probably don't need them but I feel better.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I never thought about this but we have a massive flood light that shines into 2 of the barn windows at night like a nightlight.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't have a light in there at night. 
Now I am wondering....can they sorta see in the dark like cats??


----------



## CircleK_Annye (May 17, 2013)

We have solar lights around their pen but will be putting lights in the barn before winter and dark morning chores.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, have the barn lit up pretty well at night and even in the kid shelters/pens. Have a large shop light on the back of the barn that covers just about all pens and then have the long lasting low watt florescent lights in each lean too, main barn and then another in the two side by side kid pens. The big light is like 400 watt I think and am looking into a must lower wattage bulb for that but the rest of the lights combined less then a normal 100 watt bulb. So I have no issue about them being on. Just that big one.


----------

